# I was wondering how well the SVS PB-2000 does with music.



## mikejl46 (Jan 31, 2010)

My Adire Rava finally quit after many many years, maybe over 20 years ago.. It has been a great sub, did the job well. Time to get a new sub. I thinking about the SVS PB-2000. I was more into music then. I'm more into 50% movies, 50% music these day. I looking for more bass then the Rava. Thought maybe going with a ported sub this time

I was wondering how well the SVS PB-2000 does with music.


----------



## mikejl46 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, didn't realize it was so quiet here until I started looking through other post.


----------



## Will P (Jan 31, 2019)

mikejl46 said:


> My Adire Rava finally quit after many many years, maybe over 20 years ago.. It has been a great sub, did the job well. Time to get a new sub. I thinking about the SVS PB-2000. I was more into music then. I'm more into 50% movies, 50% music these day. I looking for more bass then the Rava. Thought maybe going with a ported sub this time
> 
> I was wondering how well the SVS PB-2000 does with music.


I would stick to using sealed sub. 
With sealed sub the only complaint you might have is not enough output. You can always add another identical sealed sub to boost output and even out FR when placing it in another part of the room if needed.
If you go ported and you don't like how it sounds with music than you have to replace the sub.

It all depends on how analytical you get when listening to music.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

SVS just released a significant upgrade to the 2000 series called the Pro line so you picked a good time to start looking at them. Although SVS tends to lay on the marketing hype pretty thick it does sound like they made quite a few changes.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I like Jmans suggestion of the new pb2k pro. I think the PB is a good choice as you can have the efficiency of a ported subwoofer that’s also great for music.


----------



## mikejl46 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yep, saw that a few days back, PB 2000 pro can be sealed or ported. I think I will wait a bit to see how the reviews go on that sub.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

theJman said:


> SVS just released a significant upgrade to the 2000 series called the Pro line so you picked a good time to start looking at them. Although SVS tends to lay on the marketing hype pretty thick it does sound like they made quite a few changes.


Any chance you'll be reviewing something from the 2000 Pro line?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Ya never know...


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Years ago, decades ago actually, subwoofers came with built in response biases that made them more suitable for movie sound or more suitable for music. Music oriented subs focused on linear bass response while subs favoring movies tended to have excess bass in the 40Hz range that made movies exciting, but made music boomy. Somebody may still make subs with one of those biases. Some subs were even made with a switch to change from music mode to movie mode. As it turns out... those were terrible conceits that seem to have finally disappeared. Perhaps some inexpensive models may cater to that old way of designing subs, but every sub I've used since 2010 (the count stands at 12 priced from $500 to $25,000). Any sub designed for reasonably linear response in real rooms will work equally well for movies and music.


----------

